# Does uber keep your balance when they deactivate your account?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Uber deactivated my account and I can't do quick pay. I still have a remaining balance and there's no chargebacks. 

Will fuber keep my money or will they direct deposit it?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd be surprised if it isn't direct deposited like normal.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> Will fuber keep my money or will they direct deposit it?


They'll direct deposit it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

As already stated above, but now everyone wants to know why you were deactivated. Did you already post a thread?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Uber deactivated my account and I can't do quick pay. I still have a remaining balance and there's no chargebacks.
> 
> Will fuber keep my money or will they direct deposit it?


Ummmm....

We're waiting for the more important story than $80 lost dollars.

What happened?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Moral to story, cash out frequently just in case Uber decides to screw you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Moral to story, cash out frequently just in case Uber decides to screw you.


No one is getting screwed


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

They direct deposited it when I was waitlisted.

Lyft similarly direct deposited when I was deactivated. Your money is your money.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> We're waiting for the more important story than $80 lost dollars.
> 
> What happened?


Because of people like you. I don't want to debate, I only wanted my question answered on this post which is why I didn't put the reason on this post as if uber actually needs a valid reason to deactivate.


Cableguynoe said:


> No one is getting screwed


I left what happened out because of undercover fuber employees like you. I wanted my question answered and didn't want the thread hijacked with discussions of how uber doesn't screw people when they deactivate accounts.

*BTW, I got reactivated. *My account was deactivated because a rider said I canceled without trying to pick them up. I believe it was a rider I drove a few miles to pick them up and when I got there they had open containers and liquor cups. I told them it's not allowed in my car, I waited and canceled after the 5 minutes and collected my $3 for my gas and my time. I called and messaged fuber and got reactivated within 24 hours.

I'm out in the middle of Florida. I was on my way to another state and fuber canceling out the blue kinda left me in a terrible position. Good that I always plan on fuber canceling at any random time.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Funniest Post Ever.

Consider yourself learnt @Cableguynoe .


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'd be surprised if it isn't direct deposited like normal.





SuzeCB said:


> They direct deposited it when I was waitlisted.
> 
> Lyft similarly direct deposited when I was deactivated. Your money is your money.


Thanks for answering my question before the hijackers try to turn this thread into something it's not about.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> I was on my way to another state and fuber canceling out the blue kinda left me in a terrible position. Good that I always plan on fuber canceling at any random time.


Are you sure youre okay because this is contradictory.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> I left what happened out because of undercover fuber employees like you. I wanted my question answered and didn't want the thread hijacked with discussions of how uber doesn't screw people when they deactivate accounts.


Your thread was going to get hijacked regardless. You obviously haven't been paying attention.

Oh and did you get your money? Yes?

So I was right. You didn't get screwed out of your money.
@Nonya busy please like my above post since I was correct.
Thank you.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Because of people like you. I don't want to debate, I only wanted my question answered on this post which is why I didn't put the reason on this post as if uber actually needs a valid reason to deactivate.
> 
> I left what happened out because of undercover fuber employees like you. I wanted my question answered and didn't want the thread hijacked with discussions of how uber doesn't screw people when they deactivate accounts.
> 
> ...


Your story is full of holes, I canceled pax's numerous times for the reason you did and never got deactivated. As for your paranoia about spies here, I suspect that you have more issues and pax's don't want you as a driver.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> Your story is full of holes, I canceled pax's numerous times for the reason you did and never got deactivated. As for your paranoia about spies here, I suspect that you have more issues and pax's don't want you as a driver.


The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seriously folks, lets keep moms out of this.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Didn't know cableguy was an undercover Uber employee


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


? usually that kind of response says volumes about your stability, I feel sorry for the pax's that get you for a driver.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


Your reaction shows immaturity, lack of respect, and surplus of self entitlement. You give the whole industry a bad name. 
Better keep hiding your identity behind anonymous forums, otherwise no one would ever hire you.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Thanks for answering my question before the hijackers try to turn this thread into something it's not about.


Question was so rediculous sarcasm was bound to happen.


----------



## RebULfyt (Jun 3, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> View attachment 329236
> 
> 
> Seriously folks, lets keep moms out of this.


"Let's just get off of mommas, because I just got off of yours last night." :roflmao:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Because of people like you. I don't want to debate, I only wanted my question answered on this post which is why I didn't put the reason on this post as if uber actually needs a valid reason to deactivate.
> 
> I left what happened out because of undercover fuber employees like you. I wanted my question answered and didn't want the thread hijacked with discussions of how uber doesn't screw people when they deactivate accounts.
> 
> ...


They don't deactivate you for canceling. They must have complained about something else


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> They don't deactivate you for canceling. They must have complained about something else


He's keeping secrets from us. 
I don't like it.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


In Your Face CableGuyOne


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> They don't deactivate you for canceling. They must have complained about something else


They will deactivate for chronic cancelling; particularly if a pattern emerges.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Because of people like you. I don't want to debate, I only wanted my question answered on this post which is why I didn't put the reason on this post as if uber actually needs a valid reason to deactivate.
> 
> I left what happened out because of undercover fuber employees like you. I wanted my question answered and didn't want the thread hijacked with discussions of how uber doesn't screw people when they deactivate accounts.
> 
> ...


Wow. Talk about an paranoid antifa attitude problem. You asked a question on a public forum and we all have the right to chime in and direct the conversation whichever direction we want it to go.

For example if 2 of us want to talk about how we always open carry grenades as Uber pax just to see the reaction of some driver who doesn't allow a drink in their car then we will. Personally I love it because the snowflakes never have the guts to say a bad thing to me, especially when they see 9 knives attached to my belt. Hell last one offered to stop and get me more ice for my drink. Never saw a fat driver waddle to the ice machine so fast before.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

RebULfyt said:


> "Let's just get off of mommas, because I just got off of yours last night." :roflmao:


I'm still on 3 of em. Can we have a couple more momma hours.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> View attachment 329307
> 
> 
> View attachment 329308


@Nonya busy taking a shot at @Cableguynoe


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

U/L guy said:


> ? usually that kind of response says volumes about your stability, I feel sorry for the pax's that get you for a driver.


Let me get this straight.... You get paid a nickel a ride and you feel sorry for pax? I would say I got a bridge to sell you but at a nickel a ride, it takes you forever to pay it off.


No Prisoners said:


> Your reaction shows immaturity, lack of respect, and surplus of self entitlement. You give the whole industry a bad name.
> Better keep hiding your identity behind anonymous forums, otherwise no one would ever hire you.


Sure. I singlehandedly gave fuber and lyft a bad name. Fubers reputation was steller before I went and messed it up all by myself.

Jackass much?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> View attachment 329236
> 
> 
> Seriously folks, lets keep moms out of this.


"Ain't no thing but a chicken ? wing"
Brady Bunch


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nonya busy said:


> Let me get this straight.... You get paid a nickel a ride and you feel sorry for pax? I would say I got a bridge to sell you but at a nickel a ride, it takes you forever to pay it off.
> 
> Sure. I singlehandedly gave fuber and lyft a bad name. Fubers reputation was steller before I went and messed it up all by myself.
> 
> Jackass much?


Not uber or lyft. Your response to a fellow driver is immature, shows lack of restrain, negligible intelligence, and inherent turpitude thought process.
You stoop so low as to spew derogatory references to a member's mother. What are you a high-school punk. 
Don't even bother to respond, you're going to where you belong in the ignore TRASH bin. 
I strongly suggest all members to ignore you as well. You give up the right to be heard when you drop to the lowest class of dignity by insulting others.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> "Ain't no thing but a chicken ? wing"
> Brady Bunch


I may be a chump. I just said that wasn't my name.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Haven't seen a goodie thread like this since the 8th grade picnic


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I may be a chump. I just said that wasn't my name.


"Either you're stupid or you're dangerous
and you can't be stupid because stupid people can't push my buttons and piss me off
so you must be dangerous"

We goin' Sizzler, we goin' Sizzler...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

@RabbleRouser taking a shot at @reg barclay












jgiun1 said:


> Haven't seen a goodie thread like this since the 8th grade picnic


There's never a good monkey around when you need one.

@Rakos


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Let me get this straight.... You get paid a nickel a ride and you feel sorry for pax? I would say I got a bridge to sell you but at a nickel a ride, it takes you forever to pay it off.
> 
> Sure. I singlehandedly gave fuber and lyft a bad name. Fubers reputation was steller before I went and messed it up all by myself.
> 
> Jackass much?


I feel bad for your momma.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

? New Uber Movie ?


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

RebULfyt said:


> "Let's just get off of mommas, because I just got off of yours last night." :roflmao:


That joke is so old, it was around when Uber was called something else, "hitchhiking"... 



BlueNOX said:


> Wow. Talk about an paranoid antifa attitude problem. You asked a question on a public forum and we all have the right to chime in and direct the conversation whichever direction we want it to go.
> 
> For example if 2 of us want to talk about how we always open carry grenades as Uber pax just to see the reaction of some driver who doesn't allow a drink in their car then we will. Personally I love it because the snowflakes never have the guts to say a bad thing to me, especially when they see 9 knives attached to my belt. Hell last one offered to stop and get me more ice for my drink. Never saw a fat driver waddle to the ice machine so fast before.


Show him your gun.......


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I hate myself but...

Yo momma so fat when she sits around the house, she SITS AROUND THE HOUSE!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> I hate myself but...
> 
> Yo momma so fat when she sits around the house, she SITS AROUND THE HOUSE!












Keep that up and they're gonna shut us down.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 329355
> 
> 
> Keep that up and they're gonna shut us down.


Now don't be so whiny. Your momma so fat Boeing and Airbus teamed up to build her airplane seat.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


@Cableguynoe this is what happens when you come back to the boards earlier than you had planned


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> @Cableguynoe this is what happens when you come back to the boards earlier than you had planned


I seem to have lost respect and credibility










Good thing I'm a forgiving guy when someone makes me laugh.

@Nonya busy gets a pass


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not exactly sure what happened. Somehow thread got a little sidetracked. 

Anyway, do we have an update from OP?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> In Your Face CableGuyOne


I can see it now, you don't like a pax so you get confrontational from the beginning of the ride to the end, maybe cleaning toilets would suit you better.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> The only thing full of holes is you, @cableguyone and your mom's outrageously oversized underwear.


You guys are brutal. Tounge lashings we just couldn't compete with. Thank god we have knives here in London.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> I can see it now, you don't like a pax so you get confrontational from the beginning of the ride to the end, maybe cleaning toilets would suit you better.


Confronting and cancelling pax... cleaning toilets...

Either way, you're scrubbing [email protected]@@.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ubend R.S. said:


> You guys are brutal. Tounge lashings we just couldn't compete with. Thank god we have knives here in London.


Just don't bring a knife to a gunfight


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

They just keep your soul. You signed it over in the TOS.


----------

